# Honda ES6500 generator



## etk777 (Jan 27, 2015)

Generator shuts off 30 seconds after starting. Safety button pops out and shuts the generator down. Oil and water are not the problem. What else would cause the safety button to pop up and shut the generator down?


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Is anything attached to the generator when it is started?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

etk777 said:


> Generator shuts off 30 seconds after starting. Safety button pops out and shuts the generator down. Oil and water are not the problem. What else would cause the safety button to pop up and shut the generator down?


When you say the "safety button pops out," what button is this exactly, a circuit breaker or what?

A number of protective devices are built into the Honda ES6500 that can stop the engine:

1. *Oil Alert:* If the oil level falls below a certain level, or when the pressure is too low, the engine will shut down. Look for the Oil Alert lamp to flash just before this happens.

2. *Overheating Protection:* If the temp of the coolant gets above 221 degrees F, usually due to low coolant level or a failing cooling fan, the thermostatic switch will shut down the engine. There is a temp warning lamp that usually comes on before this happens. 

Both the Oil Alert and Overheating Protection system use the same circuit, and when energized, the fuel cutoff solenoid is energized, fuel flow stops, and the CDI (ignition) is grounded, instantly stopping the engine.


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice posts here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

